# How to get prescribed TRT



## MrInsensitive (Nov 29, 2020)

I’m attempting to get prescribed TRT. How easily can I do this with taking a week or two of tren without test? Or any 19nor for that matter?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 29, 2020)

I would suggest getting your own blood work done to see where you are.  You are going to have to be extremely low to get it from a general practitioner.   Clinics are more willing to work with you based on how you feel, but are costly and don’t take insurance.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm just starting to look into TRT myself, so I'm not an expert... but I can tell you that e2, lipids, cortisol, and liver enzymes are going to look messed up. PSA (prostate) values might also come back looking iffy. Your LH and FSH numbers might look suspicious as well.

I imagine the blood work results will make the doctor not want to put you on TRT. 

If I were you, go run your own blood work and figure out what your baseline numbers are. From there you can figure out your game plan on what you need to do to get prescribed testosterone.

If you discover your numbers are on the low end of the "normal" range then you can do things to lower test levels for the lab work the doctor/clinic orders for you...  i.e. drink alcohol the night before labs, stay up 24-36 hours, do extreme cardio session ~1 hour before labs, etc.
If you discover you are middle of the range or higher, then it might be tough to drop without using hormones to suppress HPTA. I have no experience with this, but maybe something mild like Ostarine would suppress you enough without elevating everything else to an alarming level.

As you are already aware, doctors working at regular medical practices seem hesitant to prescribe hormones. Regular TRT clinic's, and some endo's, seem to be more lenient, and telemedicine TRT clinic's that don't accept insurance seem to be the most likely to prescribe test as long as you are able to tick all their legal boxes from a physical and blood work perspective.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2020)

Also, my experience with other prescriptions has been that doctors at standard medical practices appear more willing to write you a script if you are transferring it from another doctor that prescribed it to you. 

So using a TRT clinic to get the script, and trying to transfer it to your regular doctor, may be a good tactic.... I don't have any experience with this except for my ADHD medication. It's a controlled substance so it was hard to get it prescribed initially, but it seemed like doctors had no problem transferring the script to them after another doctor put me on it.

I imagine for most doctors they are doing C.Y.A., and that's why they don't like to prescribe certain things but appear to have no issues with writing scripts that you've transferred to them from other doctors... purely speculation here on my part.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 29, 2020)

The best advice that you are ever going to get is not to fake your numbers.

I understand that guys think they want trt but if you don't need it, it is a hell of thing to commit to injecting for the rest of your life.

Get your testosterone check legitimately. If its in range and you still think its what you want to do, use an online clinic or just self administer.

As far as I am concerned. It sucks to know that I have to inject for life. I would much rather not be on trt if my test levels are normal without it.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 29, 2020)

I agree with BSP, if you don't need it no sense in sticking yourself and wasting money the rest of your life. If your just wanting extra well thats more or less a cycle...in that case just go on cycle...


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2020)

I just googled "Ostarine blood work". Found consistent anecdotal reports that total test levels dropped by about 30% - 40% after 7 - 10 days, but not much information on other blood indicators.

Found another guy who posted before/after results after 20mg Ostarine for 8 weeks. Blood work measured E2, total test, free test, lh, fsh, and prolactin. Free/total test dropped by ~ 30-40%, all other markers were not raised/lowered significantly. I was especially surprised that LH/FSH had no change.

I didn't find anything that tested lipids, but I also didn't look that hard.... so no idea on how that looks with Ostarine.

From the short googling I did... it appears that Ostarine can lower total/free test levels while keeping other indicators looking 95% normal. I am not recommending anyone do this, and I definitely do not guarantee that Ostarine will help anyone get a TRT prescription. I am only reporting the anecdotal data that I found readily using a search on Google.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2020)

Last comment from me. I am not here to judge anyone. All of my previous input were just things to think about if you decide to pursue a TRT script, regardless of your reasoning for trying to get it.

With all of that said.... I agree with BSP and recommend avoiding depending on lifelong exogenous testosterone if you don't need it. However, I also recognize that there are clear benefits to having a TRT script beyond the intended purpose of the prescription itself... i.e. easier to travel, easier social acceptance for hormone usage, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes. I’ll confess, I’m only 33. I wanted it as a fall back or extra if you will. Not only so, but it would serve as a pretty good escape rout if my eldest child’s mom (who’s recently come back into his life) sparks interest in trying to fight me back for my son. She did this 8 years ago and told the courts that I was on anabolics and they wound up making me get bloods. I skimped by the skin of my teeth and acted FAST to reduce my levels then. It was absolute hell. I’m just scared I guess. Thank you for all the input BSP. Always a pleasure my friend. You’re right, I’m getting my bloods this week and I’ll post them for you guys. Likely here. 
I have ostarine, quite a lot of it actually. I was saving it for pct but man it doesn’t sound like it helps get me back to norm with what you’ve googled. I should really do more research. I sincerely appreciate all the info I’ve gathered and opinions. Thank you fellas.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2020)

Yup, all SARMs will suppress you. Ostarine is mild in the sense that it doesn't appear to negatively effect LH and FSH, which on paper means your balls should be sufficient enough for PCT. It's also interesting that it creates a good reduction of SHBG, but I doubt this provides any significant benefit post cycle.

My guess, based purely on anecdotal evidence from people posting blood work pre/post Ostarine, is that Ostarine could lower total/free test levels without significantly changing values of other blood markers that would set off alerts for doctors.

To anyone reading this now or in the future; I stress that this is all speculative, that I'm a clueless moron, and that no one should blindly believe anything I wrote. Take everything I say with a grain of salt, do your own investigation and reach your own conclusions, and decide how to proceed based on your own judgements.

Once again, good luck and let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Jin (Nov 29, 2020)

Tren will wreck your kidney and liver values, cholesterol too. 

Do not ever get bloodwork from a doctor while on tren  My oncologist thought I was going into kidney failure. 

Some more-sensible ways to lower your test values before bloodwork: 

lack of sleep
alcohol the night before. 
shutting your sack in a car door repeatedly.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Tren will wreck your kidney and liver values, cholesterol too.
> 
> Do not ever get bloodwork from a doctor while on tren  My oncologist thought I was going into kidney failure.
> 
> ...



Does it matter if it's literally just the sack that is crushed between the car door and the door jamb (i.e. just skin), or is important crush the actual balls as well?

Asking for a friend.. thx


----------



## Jin (Nov 29, 2020)

Send0 said:


> Does it matter if it's literally just the sack that is crushed between the car door and the door jamb (i.e. just skin), or is important crush the actual balls as well?
> 
> Asking for a friend.. thx



The goal here is “testicular trauma”. So, you’ll need to inflict that on the actual gonads.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> The goal here is “testicular trauma”. So, you’ll need to inflict that on the actual gonads.



Pair of pliers would work too... just sayin


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> The goal here is “testicular trauma”. So, you’ll need to inflict that on the actual gonads.



How about a nice pop from a center punch? :32 (6):


----------



## tinymk (Nov 29, 2020)

You most likely don’t want to have to be on lifetime trt. 
Experiencing things that people that need trt are doing as a lifestyle. 
things like lack of sleep, overtrained , poor nutrition, terrible libido, depression, inability to concentrate, thyroid issues all can be factors to why I needing to be on trt. 
Me being on lifetime trt, I would much rather have the option on a stick or not lifestyle..


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 29, 2020)

To get prescribed by a Doctor, you need to have 3 consecutive tests showing that both Free Testosterone and Total Testosterone are low. 

total testosterone has to be below 250 ng/dL to be considered low

free testosterone needs to be below 35 pg/mL to be considered low 

each test is at least 30 days apart and if either free test or total test lands in the “normal” range for 1 blood work test, then you are ineligible and would have to start over. So if your first 2 blood works yield low numbers but if on your 3rd blood work your free test is 251 ng/dL, you are shut out of luck or you go back to square 1 of getting another 3 tests. 

its not easy, unless you have a really bad hormone deficiency


----------



## lfod14 (Nov 29, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> Yes. I’ll confess, I’m only 33. I wanted it as a fall back or extra if you will. Not only so, but it would serve as a pretty good escape rout if my eldest child’s mom (who’s recently come back into his life) sparks interest in trying to fight me back for my son. She did this 8 years ago and told the courts that I was on anabolics and they wound up making me get bloods.



Then you have 1 option, Hormone optimization doc. A PCP will only keep you in a mid grade lab range and it won't be what you want, if you tank your levels but loose track and test high they'll drop your dose. An optimization doc will keep you in the 1000-1500 range, and be able to prescribe you other stuff as well. My doc likes me in the 1500 range, also prescribes me Deca, adex and HCG. I don't get it but he also prescribes anadrol. It' s more expensive than going with a UGL, but it's 100% legal and your ex won't be able to do a thing about it.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 29, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> Then you have 1 option, Hormone optimization doc. A PCP will only keep you in a mid grade lab range and it won't be what you want, if you tank your levels but loose track and test high they'll drop your dose. An optimization doc will keep you in the 1000-1500 range, and be able to prescribe you other stuff as well. My doc likes me in the 1500 range, also prescribes me Deca, adex and HCG. I don't get it but he also prescribes anadrol. It' s more expensive than going with a UGL, but it's 100% legal and your ex won't be able to do a thing about it.


Wow thanks brother. I appreciate that heads up. Just google an optimization doc?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Tren will wreck your kidney and liver values, cholesterol too.
> 
> Do not ever get bloodwork from a doctor while on tren  My oncologist thought I was going into kidney failure.
> 
> ...


oh damn. That sucks. I have to get it for my other doc. They prescribe me pain meds and want to see my levels. I have to do that this week too. Maybe I can push it off. I hope  I’m in my last week of tren.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 29, 2020)

Hahaha door slam, wow. This is gonna suck. 
I absolutely will keep everyone posted on my results but I may try to push them off until next month. I def don’t wanna screw up my pain clinic. I’ve been in there for 3 years now. 
I sincerely appreciate your input Elite. Your brash honesty is exactly what I wanna hear.


----------

